# Need digital heat transfer outsource printer



## Liz Pike (May 6, 2008)

I need outsourcing options for digital transfers--not plastisol transfers--I've searched and read threads but am coming up blank on this!

In the process of switching over from a company that's known for quality digital heat transfers we need a good outsource printer to help on jobs for a month or 2. Any recommendations?? Preferably using a laser printer without fuser oil!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try transferexpress (they do digital transfers as well).

Also, many of the plastisol transfer printers also do digital transfers.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------

